# Review: "Shark" Brand tribute to 6105-8110



## telepgm (Aug 4, 2013)

The engraved words on the case back of this watch I am about to review are : "To strive, to seek, to find, and not to yield." It sounds heroic, courageous and full of guts and glory. I took the liberty to google for its origin and the meaning of this glorious phrase, and my goodness, was I impressed. Go on, google it. 

Today, I am reviewing the "Shark" Brand tribute to the legendary diver by Seiko, the 6105-8110.










The technical specs to my best knowledge:
316 Stainless Steel Casing
Double AR Coated Sapphire Glass, slightly domed.
Seiko's NH35A Calibre (Hacking/self-winding with date)
Dimension: Exact mirroring of the 6105 (Except Strap's lug width at 20mm instead of 19mm)
Screw-down Crown (impressive 5-6 turns)
Black Chapter Ring
Brownish-Bluish-Black Dial
Aged Applied indicators.
6105 styled hands
"Ceramic" Bezel
States "200m water resistance"
Additional items included: Extra Matching Rubber Strap, Strap Changing tool and Extra Matt Bezel (for the vintage look)










Everyone in this forum should be familiar with the 6105, I will save all the details that you might already know. I will let the pictures do the most of the talking for this review.










What I like about this watch (Part 1):

*The Price: *For less than SGD 200 including shipping, this watch is truly bang-for-buck-value-for-money-to-the-max. Some complained that the workmanship of the watch is not refine. However at the price point, the specs and the additional freebies, it makes the price of other 6105 tribute seem astronomical.

The construction: The 316 Stainless Steel casing on this 6105 has a rock solid feel to it. The brush finishing on the cushion-cut case and case back is no-nonsense and nicely-smoothly done.

The Blue-Brown Dial: I have always enjoyed dark colour dials as it give me a duo-colour option. In the day it's Blueish-Brown and at night it's Black. Price of one for 2 coloured dial. Good deal. It's like have two variants of the same watch for the price of one, depending on the hour of the day.

The Screw-in-Crown: 5-6 turn to secure the screw-in? It's a hassle for some, but it sure is a sign of confidence that the crown is securely fastened. Safety for water proof: Checked.










What I like about this watch (Part 2):

The applied markers on both indicators and hands: We are paying tribute to a classic diver in the middle of 20th Century, aren't we? Staying true to it's classic, vintage look. Nice.

The freebies included: I bought this watch with the pretext that the it came with a box and the watch alone. The additional freebies was a pleasant surprise indeed! Extra Strap, Strap Changing tool and a Matt Bezel included? Yes, Sir. Included, Sir.

Engraving on the case back: Tastefully decorated with a compass as an emblem, with excerpt of the epic poem of Ulysses, gave the case back a nice classy european touch. Not that you would admire the case back of a watch often, but it's a nice to have feature with the attention to details.

The Double AR Coated Slightly Domed Crystal: The reflection of the text "Limited Edition 6105 - 8110" could be mirrored, while admiring the watch in certain angle. Shades of blue is apparent while rotating the watch in circular motion. Stunning.

Black Chapter Ring: The smooth jet-black chapter ring adds that additional mystery while looking at the dial closely. I prefer black over chrome chapter rings anytime, simply because I like black. 

NH35A Calibre: It's made by Seiko for the confidence, it's reliable, easy to find a watchmaker for servicing when the occasion arises, it's accurate, some say it's even more accurate than an entry level swiss made automatic movement... the list goes on. The calibre one of the main reason for me when considering micro-brand watches.










What I think this watch can improve on:

Replace the "Shark" Logo beneath the 12 o'clock indicator to a Submarine instead? It's just my personal preference as I prefer a machine icon over a mammal on a tool watch.

Nothing to complain about, to be honest. With it's classic good looks, this Shark 6105 is suitable for all occassions and for any attire. Literally.










Conclusion: It's good, it's affordable, it's a pretty close tribute to the legend. If you always desire a 6105, but don't wish to pay through your nose to be Martin Sheen of Apocalypse Now, buy this Sharky if you can find it.










Additional footnotes: A veteran in the watch admiring circuit and I had a debate about whether this watch is value for money (VFM) but obviously he and I have very different point of view (POV). His idea of VFM is whether he can resell it at the same price, or to make a profit. His philosophy is $200 spent today, is $200 gone. He advised me to "squirrel" $200 for every cheap watch that I fancy, and by the 10th time, I can afford a 2nd tier swiss made watch with higher resale/perceived value.

Fair point.

My idea of VFM, for now, is when I can spend minimally on a decently constructed time piece with good features. I will wear it for as long as my wrist desire and sell it at a small loss before moving on to the next piece. Just for the experience, if you understand my mentality.

Which camp are you on?










Last note: I read from the an article on social media not too long ago and found it hilarious. It says "God made heaven, earth and hell; The Chinese made everything else." There is a certain truth to this joke; once again, at a price less than SGD 200 for all the feature and inclusion of this Shark Brand 6105 tribute? Only the Chinese can produce it and still make a profit out of it.










Thank you for taking time out to read this review. Leave a comment, it will help others find my works and reviews of watches. Cheers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaTaToothy (Jan 29, 2016)

Nice review and pics! I generally like the watch, but agree that the shark logo looks strange. Hopefully Seiko will, as it did with the 6309, release a revival line of 6105s.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice review. Has a bit of an Aquadive look to it.


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

Where can you buy one?


----------



## telepgm (Aug 4, 2013)

TaTaToothy said:


> Nice review and pics! I generally like the watch, but agree that the shark logo looks strange. Hopefully Seiko will, as it did with the 6309, release a revival line of 6105s.


Thanks for taking time to read this review, TaTaToothy. Hello from Singapore.

Well, the Shark Logo is not strange-strange. It could be worse. It could be a goldfish.

Not too hopeful on Seiko on reissuing the 6105, but who knows. It'll be crazy dope. Stay tune for my other reviews. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telepgm (Aug 4, 2013)

mharris660 said:


> Where can you buy one?


Thanks for taking time to notice this review mharris660. Greetings from Singapore.

You can try logging in to Taobao, the Chinese version of amazon/eBay.

It sells out pretty quickly and she's not always available.

Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telepgm (Aug 4, 2013)

Here's a treat you folks: a pencil drawn version of the Shark Tribute by my 9 year old Cousin, Isabella Yang.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telepgm (Aug 4, 2013)

Nokie said:


> Nice review. Has a bit of an Aquadive look to it.


Thanks for taking time to read my review, Nokie. Here's a Yam Seng (Slang for Cheers in Singapore) to you!

I am sure Aqua Dive, like most other microbrand dive style watches, are inspired by the classics like Submariner and 6105 during R&D.

Glad you correlated the two!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaTaToothy (Jan 29, 2016)

telepgm said:


> Here's a treat you folks: a pencil drawn version of the Shark Tribute by my 9 year old Cousin, Isabella Yang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I am 45 and I don't think I would do as well.


----------



## telepgm (Aug 4, 2013)

*Review: "Shark" Brand tribute to 6105-8110*



TaTaToothy said:


> Nice! I am 45 and I don't think I would do as well.


I'll certainly send this compliment to young Sasa. Cheers TaTaToothy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SxSDoublegun (Oct 10, 2009)

I ordered mine in Aug 22 2016 from eBay seller ttsugar-tw for $299 US + $25 US shipping. It arrived Sept 10 2016. Put it on a thinner darker brown riveted aviator leather strap. Accuracy is -4 sec in 48 hours. Black dial, S.I.I. NH35A movement. Wears well on my 7" wrist.

Max


----------



## Sid_Mac (Sep 2, 2016)

I like your review, thank you. By any chance is this watch named something else? I could not find it on Amazon.


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

It isn't for sale on Amazon, check on ebay for Homage watch for 6105 or contact ttsugar on WUS


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for the review. They do not give rubber straps any more. Mine Just arrived from direct from Taobao. Only about $115. Suprised by the fast shipping. Only took a week to reach me in Singapore. With a freebie blue bezel insert too. Nice faux leather box too.


----------



## UofRSpider (Sep 13, 2016)

What has the world come to...a homage of a Seiko. Neat watch.


----------



## elliottest (Dec 22, 2009)

I must admit, i am impressed with the finish on mine too.!!!...Nice review btw. Infact the bezel is firmer/ nice solid click / allines better then my SRP777 ???. No issue with crown, screws down well, nice movement for the money. Overall for what i paid, no complaints, great value. The NH35A hacking is keeping time to +10 sec/d.I can adjust that tho. I really like it, great addition to my Seilko collection and i seem to be using it everyday. Its a great work horse watch / at a low price....exactly what Seiko intended for the 6105-8110 and why it was favored by so many troops in VietNam. Well done.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Great review indeed!
I love the watch, unfortunately the logo kills it for me.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Got mine today from spreenow...758 RMB.

Very good quality, I am not a fan of the blue crystal but at this price it's nitpicking.


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Very nice watch for the price. Looking for one!


----------



## maysatanong (Oct 10, 2016)

Is this ceramic insert? or you mod it. 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonB79 (Oct 13, 2017)

Huge!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Review: &amp;quot;Shark&amp;quot; Brand tribute to 6105-8110*

Someone going by David Paul Watches rebranded the Sharky and is selling it on Kickstarter.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/davidpaul/automatic-tool-watch/description


----------



## mali (Jun 9, 2016)

I received mine a month ago; the only tell I find is that the lume isn´t as strong and lasting as you can spect for the rest of the perfomances of the watch.

I´m going to search a Seiko 6105 aftermarket dial and hands to improve the lume, and avoid the controvertial logo. It will get the perfect hommage. I hope it don´t break any forum rule.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

mali said:


> I received mine a month ago; the only tell I find is that the lume isn´t as strong and lasting as you can spect for the rest of the perfomances of the watch.
> 
> I´m going to search a Seiko 6105 aftermarket dial and hands to improve the lume, and avoid the controvertial logo. It will get the perfect hommage. I hope it don´t break any forum rule.


The lume is OK and I kind of like the fossilized shark logo, but that's just me.


----------



## mali (Jun 9, 2016)

cuthbert said:


> The lume is OK and I kind of like the fossilized shark logo, but that's just me.


Well, in general terms, the lume is no bad, but if we are talking about a Seiko hommage, I expected more.

Anyway is an amazing watch for the money.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

mali said:


> Well, in general terms, the lume is no bad, but if we are talking about a Seiko hommage, I expected more.
> 
> Anyway is an amazing watch for the money.


C'mon it's a Seiko homage, not a true Seiko, they don't have access to Lumibrite.


----------



## casablancawatch (Feb 6, 2009)

*BiTTEN BY THE SHARK..."Shark" Brand tribute to 6105-8110*

i've been loving the look of this piece for almost as long as this thread has been going...2 years i think.

like everyone else i hate the shark...not so much because of how it looks, but it looks horribly false on a vintage seiko homage like this. this homage is virtually spot on to the original, so the changed logo stands out even more.

but the rest of the watch (minus the hokey imho caseback) is impressive. it's so impressive i googled it to find out what the hell it was. at first i thought it was some new weirdo mod design. i was shocked, shocked to find out it was a legit early seiko diver, on top of it from the 'Nam era, and on top of that, the watch used in Apocalypse Now. being that my own last name is 'kurtz', should i really like a timepiece that was sent up the river to help kill me?

sure, why not.

by 2018 now these are all over ebay with the NH35 movement in them and available with a sterile dial, and a less presumptuous caseback.

i like the real thing so i originally got a seiko full size turtle a month ago and simply love it. but this earlier style is irresistible, especially done with so much integrity out and in. i will likely get one of the sterile dial versions. if i knew seiko was coming out with their own homage to their own watch i would wait for that, but that doesn't seem in the cards. and when they do it will most surely and sadly have the prospex X...just as horrid on a vintage watch as a microbrand shark.

but very nice review and watch. sterile dial versions are now down to some $140 to $170 on ebay. thanks for the review and comments by others.


----------

